# This chickens head is upside down.



## KYcrazychickenlady

It looks like a broken neck but the thing is still eating and drinking. We just came home and found it this way. It does not appear to be in any pain. Anyone ever see this?


----------



## JC17

Its wry neck. I don't know the treatments, or if there are any.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

Caused either by a vitamin deficiency or a brain injury. Get poly v without iron. It is a baby liquid vitamin. Give a few drops twice a day for a week. You have to hold the head upright when giving drops. If it doesnt clear up, it is either too late or a brain injury that is not treatable. Good luck.


----------



## KYcrazychickenlady

Thanks guys! I will purchase some tomorrow and let you know how it works out.


----------



## fuzziebutt

There is alot of information on Google if you search for Wry Neck in Chickens. Here is a link for a baby chick http://www.bucknrunranch.com/blog/2011/11/02/wry-neck-in-baby-chick-video/

Good luck!!


----------



## KYcrazychickenlady

Well the poor things head is no better but it still seams healthy and happy. We will continue to give it poly v and extra attention . Will it live, grow and be healthy?


----------



## realsis

Hi there. There is some more things you can do for you're bird. first let me start off by telling you that I am also nursing a bird with wry neck. My silkie came down with it over a week ago. Yes wry neck can be cured and the bird brought back to normal but this will take time and effort and patience to do. The bird needs to be given vitiman E capsules selenium to help her process the vitamin and children's polyvisol liquid vitamin. There is an actual treatment plan for this
Look up Alan Stanford's treatment for wry neck this gives exact doses ect. Now there is another thing you can give your bird.its in Alan Stanford's treatment plan. I'm giving this to my bird. Its predinsone. This is conterversal because it is a steroid. However many have used it with great success. It reduces the brain swelling of wry neck. You can use human predinsone or get some from the vet. My bird is on her third day of it. I highly suggest you take a look at Alan Stanford's treatment for wry neck. His web site is brown egg blue egg.com. look in the left hand column and find crook neck. You will find his treatment plan there
Also you can give your bird low dose children's apsprin Bayer only. Please feel free to ask me any we questions you like and I'll help the best I can. You are not alone in this. I know exactly what your going through. please have patience healing takes time. I hope this has helped you ! Good luck and God bless


----------



## fuzziebutt

realsis said:


> The bird needs to be given vitiman E capsules selenium to help her process the vitamin and children's polyvisol liquid vitamin. There is an actual treatment plan for this
> Look up Alan Stanford's treatment for wry neck this gives exact doses ect. Now there is another thing you can give your bird.its in Alan Stanford's treatment plan. I'm giving this to my bird. Its predinsone. This is conterversal because it is a steroid. However many have used it with great success. It reduces the brain swelling of wry neck. You can use human predinsone or get some from the vet. My bird is on her third day of it. I highly suggest you take a look at Alan Stanford's treatment for wry neck. His web site is brown egg blue egg.com. look in the left hand column and find crook neck. You will find his treatment plan there
> Also you can give your bird low dose children's apsprin Bayer only. Please feel free to ask me any we questions you like and I'll help the best I can. You are not alone in this. I know exactly what your going through. please have patience healing takes time. I hope this has helped you ! Good luck and God bless


I agree with all of this as the method to treat, and agree with the steroid, but if predinsone is not available, I have a friend that treats chickens with wry neck with this same recipe, except she uses one fish oil capsule a day. Just opens the capsule and feed with an eyedropper. Fish oil is a natural steroid.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Poor baby I hope it makes it a full recovery!


----------



## realsis

That's a wonderful idea I didn't know fish oil was a natural steroid! Great to know thank you!


----------



## KYcrazychickenlady

Good and bad news. The original chic made a full recovery and is doing great. Unfortunately a older chic also got wry neck and died. I treated them both the same way. I guess this is just a 50/50 situation.


----------



## kjohnstone

I just need to say that fish oil is NOT a natural steroid. It is a great anti-inflammatory, almost as good as garlic! One of the uses of steroids (like prednisone) is their anti-inflammatory qualities, and drugs which are not steroids but are anti-inflammatory are called....NSAIDs...(can you guess, NonSteroidalAntiInflammatoryDrugs). So it would seem that if you get your chicks used to garlic at an early age, it just might be a preventative for the inflammation form of wry's disease. I started feeding my birds garlic chives early on, and now they adore anything with garlic! (BTW, garlic chives are like weeds, once they have established, they will go to seed every year and completely take over!) -I recommend planting for your free-rangers, but you will have to keep the birds from ripping them out the first year.


----------

